# Here are the real numbers. 2014 v 2015



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have kept detailed numbers on expenses & income since I started June 2014
Numbers do not lie, Uber DOES!!!
Good luck to all!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

God I luv HONESTY! It's so refreshing.

I think your exaggerating the new hourly take a bit though. If I divide the net receipts by the miles driven it's 57.7 cents receipted for total miles driven with an IRS deduct of 57.5 for costs, so the real net is 2 cents a mile X 9766 *or $195.*

If you averaged 20 miles an hour for the miles driven that's 488 hours or just under 40 cents an hour, which would be about right. If you count non driving time/sitting around time in there it can probably be halved again to 20 cents an hour.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Am reading this correctly ? You only did 500 rides in 2015? 
Seams like very little .


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Brian-drives said:


> Am reading this correctly ? You only did 500 rides in 2015?
> Seams like very little .


I did a lot of ACROS, my ratio most likely 3:1
Canceled pick ups over 6 minutes away, anyone with less than 4.7 rating. 
After the Jan 2015 rate cuts I just didn't have it in me to cater to most of these entitled non-tipping riders.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I did a lot of ACROS, my ratio most likely 3:1
> Canceled pick ups over 6 minutes away, anyone with less than 4.7 rating.
> After the Jan 2015 rate cuts I just didn't have it in me to cater to most of these entitled non-tipping riders.


And doing that kept the ratiO of dead to paid *at 55.5% dead.* Again, so honest! Breathe that fresh honesty air. It's so rare these days, especially at low altitudes.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I did a lot of ACROS, my ratio most likely 3:1
> Canceled pick ups over 6 minutes away, anyone with less than 4.7 rating.
> After the Jan 2015 rate cuts I just didn't have it in me to cater to most of these entitled non-tipping riders.


Having such a hard time figuring out why you can't seem to make money.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I have issues with your numbers.

1. Your cpm is higher this year? How was your cpm calculated?

2. 55% dead miles is terrible, you are either bad with keeping your miles down or are adding in non work miles.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

1. My expenses were higher this year v miles driven. The more total miles accumulated on a vehicle the more expenses for keeping vehicle maintained properly.
2. You are right. I wanted that number under 40% but it just is not possible in this market. 


Fauxknight said:


> I have issues with your numbers.
> 
> 1. Your cpm is higher this year? How was your cpm calculated?
> 
> 2. 55% dead miles is terrible, you are either bad with keeping your miles down or are adding in non work miles.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> God I luv HONESTY! It's so refreshing.
> 
> I think your exaggerating the new hourly take a bit though. If I divide the net receipts by the miles driven it's 57.7 cents receipted for total miles driven with an IRS deduct of 57.5 for costs, so the real net is 2 cents a mile X 9766 *or $195.*
> 
> If you averaged 20 miles an hour for the miles driven that's 488 hours or just under 40 cents an hour, which would be about right. If you count non driving time/sitting around time in there it can probably be halved again to 20 cents an hour.


Using your calculation, it's actually 0.2 cents per mile, not 2 cents per mile. This means the real net would be $19.50.

This also means his hourly wage is 1/10th of what you said.

Are you trying to say that we shouldn't work for 2 cents an hour? You are such a socialist!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sicky said:


> Using your calculation, it's actually 0.2 cents per mile, not 2 cents per mile. This means the real net would be $19.50.


I stand humbly correct on the *.2 cents.* Decimal point retracted!



> This also means his hourly wage is 1/10th of what you said.
> 
> Are you trying to say that we shouldn't work for 2 cents an hour? You are such a socialist!


There is no profit, so let's not bs ourselves. I honestly couldn't do it for what most of you guys in Fl. are doing.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Bottom line, it is a losing proposition at our rates in this market. 








scrurbscrud you are correct. 








$19.50, $23.41 whatever, still have nothing to show for this Uber crap!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I made exactly zero taxable last year. That means I did NOT make any money. And I didn't.

And yes, dead miles DO run anywhere from 35-55% depending largely on the driver origination point i.e. how far does one have to go to get biz. Those who live in hot areas can generally keep the dead miles down. Those who don't will have higher dead miles. But the numbers are going to consistently run in that general range. Some nutcases here try to claim their dead miles at 10% or less. Who the hell are they trying to kid. The older taxi drivers know there is no mystery to this gig. There are dead miles and they'll run in the 40% range or higher.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And yes, dead miles DO run anywhere from 35-55% depending largely on the driver origination point i.e.


I'm not particularly good at staying put, but even then my dead miles seem to be more like 33% of my total miles. I'll need my full year end numbers to calculate, but that's my current estimate based on what I see. Last year when our market was new I was closer to 50% dead miles, pick ups were longer and I wandered even more than I do now.

So, to me, even in a newer market, over 50% dead miles seems suspicious, particularly for an experienced driver.

I have a PriusC, I'm allowed to wander, it's the cheapest cpm car on the road. If it was a little cheaper then I'd actually make money on wandering.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Prius is one of the highest for depreciation. I know because I looked at buying one. After 100k miles the value falls sharply. After 100K miles the warranty for the batteries are over. So yes MPG is great but replacing the batteries are very expensive. Now I believe you can expect 150-200k from them but if not be prepared. Also as the batteries are wearing down so is your mileage.

I agree with you guys whole heartedly that Uber just isn't worth it. In my area UberX is .75 and UberFool is .68 before comm. I used to drive select but even at $2 a mile its not worth it. Not enough rides. 

They have flooded the market with drivers and even the pax cannot figure out why. Some select pax say they would never take UberX anymore. Most drivers could not speak English and thier driving scared the pax. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The expected battery life of a Prius NiMH battery is 10 years/300k miles. I saw the numbers once, the number of >10 y/o Prii that had the batteries replaced was around 10%.

Even if the batteris fail reconditioned batteries are only about $800.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am not sure about dead mile % . but i got over 4000 uber x trips this year. yes 4000. after they hired so many drivers , my % of dead miles rose 200% as i go look for work . as sometimes you must.this is the hardest job (pay for work) i have ever had) . it was better last winter. but at this time i need a reg day job and do this part time only
bob


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My dead miles went down with more drivers. Even if I have to wait longer for trips a driver on every corner means I can't be pinged from more than a block away.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's why I have 4000 plus trips and tons of miles dead. Because the trick to Uber is to keep moving. If I sat on a corner I would have 1500 trips


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm not particularly good at staying put, but even then my dead miles seem to be more like 33% of my total miles. I'll need my full year end numbers to calculate, but that's my current estimate based on what I see. Last year when our market was new I was closer to 50% dead miles, pick ups were longer and I wandered even more than I do now.
> 
> So, to me, even in a newer market, over 50% dead miles seems suspicious, particularly for an experienced driver.
> 
> I have a PriusC, I'm allowed to wander, it's the cheapest cpm car on the road. If it was a little cheaper then I'd actually make money on wandering.


I drove from December '14 to Feb '15 in Columbus, and my dead miles were consistently around 50%. I then drove again from July '15 to Sept '15 and my dead miles were consistently 35%. Same market, but in the second time period my distance to ping was lower.

Some days I would go online in Marysville, and after many hours, sometimes days, I would get a ping. Unless they were wanting to go to Columbus (which I was hoping for), my dead miles in Marysville were 70%. For example, I drove from the north side of Marysville to the Marysville airport to pickup someone going to the Holiday Inn. I drove more than twice as far to the ping as I did to their destination. And that ignores that I'm not going to sit at the Holiday Inn to wait for the next ping, which could be days. So add on the dead miles going home. Again, the only thing that made being online in Marysville worth it was the trips to Columbus, and that was less than half the requests.

I'm just saying market conditions have a lot to do with dead miles, unless the driver is driving around without a pax, and that's just their own damn fault. I have no reason to question the OP's dead miles.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Some days are higher. Some days are lower. Sometimes it's different depending on how busy it is, how far you go one way dead, how much close biz there is, etc etc.

At the end of the day though, there are dead/unpaid miles. It's not unusual for them to run in the 35-55% range whatsoever, or even higher if biz is slow and drivers are desperate for same.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> over 50% dead miles seems suspicious, particularly for an experienced driver


Suspicious? Get a life!!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> That's why I have 4000 plus trips and tons of miles dead. Because the trick to Uber is to keep moving. If I sat on a corner I would have 1500 trips


I have around 4k trips for this past year as well. As UHammer said it might be your market, but the advice is always to not be in motion unless you dropped off in a slow area.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in big city philly. I am at 4875 rides not counting lyft maybe 300. I really don't like lyft much. And the only way I earn ok. Not good is with dead miles 50% as when i get a one way to say Princeton n.j I must hang thier it socks as business is below normal . But back in city surge can be big during event bar etc. Phila to Princeton equals 50 dead miles 1.2 hrs wasted. I won't go on no surge. I have worked the area . It's ok . But when bad rains dark roads not work it


----------

